# Gewinnspiel: Geforce GTX 480, Logitech-Maus, Shirts und Bücher zu gewinnen



## Dandeloo (13. Januar 2011)

Lust auf ein Hardware-Update? Dann legen wir Euch unser Gewinnspiel ans Herz, bei dem Ihr als Hauptpreis eine Geforce GTX 480-Grafikkarte von Gainward gewinnen könnt. Außerdem gibt es eine Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700, der ein Code für ein exklusives Runes of Magic-Reittier beiliegt. Daneben verlosen wir T-Shirts und Goodies zu Bounty Bay Online und Tera. Außerdem gibt es 10 Runes of Magic-Romane Shareena mit exklusivem Ingame-Item zu gewinnen.

Hier findet Ihr alle Infos, Bilder und Teilnahmebedingungen zum Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Dandeloo (13. Januar 2011)

Und los geht's! Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!


----------



## Mund0 (13. Januar 2011)

Big Fred


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2011)

Raz Quetsch


----------



## .:Mage:. (13. Januar 2011)

Kashmirr


----------



## Drénus (13. Januar 2011)

Little Foot


----------



## jameswood25 (13. Januar 2011)

Zynargis


----------



## Brummelchen (13. Januar 2011)

Fleischmütze


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Januar 2011)

Pataa^^


----------



## Safed (13. Januar 2011)

Horner Mclaut


----------



## noozi (13. Januar 2011)

smörk


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2011)

Glubbsch'Rok


----------



## Cybrax90 (13. Januar 2011)

Wilmagern


----------



## eaglestar (13. Januar 2011)

Mono Manni


Begriffserklärung: Monomanie


----------



## Derel (13. Januar 2011)

Dhunub


----------



## lordipaul (13. Januar 2011)

McSchilek


----------



## MeMMory (13. Januar 2011)

Zyklopps


----------



## Nicklogan (13. Januar 2011)

Arges


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2011)

'Handsome Horny Cyclops the Gate Watcher'


----------



## Toraka' (13. Januar 2011)

Urg McGlotz


----------



## Quahodron (13. Januar 2011)

Captain Einaug


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (13. Januar 2011)

GodFocker


----------



## Spassut (13. Januar 2011)

Klotz


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (13. Januar 2011)

verdamt ich habe 2 ^^
one eye Billy ist der aus meiner sicht schönere
naja ich weis nicht ob ich es darf aber ich tuhe es mal der zweite ist
littel foot


----------



## roschm (13. Januar 2011)

schorsch der ängstliche, einäugige schlächter

lg : )


----------



## DasGehirn (13. Januar 2011)

Bullseye


----------



## waven (13. Januar 2011)

Smuk der Einäugige


----------



## Tatsuichiro (13. Januar 2011)

Fred, der Knüppler
  <Hätte gern ein zweites Auge>


----------



## HerrLose80 (13. Januar 2011)

Schrollp der Zweidimensionale


----------



## atirb (13. Januar 2011)

Zy-Klopps 

ups, den gab´s ja schon, gerade erst gesehen.

...dann eben MeetLove


----------



## Pastilo (13. Januar 2011)

Horned Strabo 


Strabo (lat. der Schielende)


----------



## Horde deadman (13. Januar 2011)

Matiaterius, Matiateras oder Matrias was vom griechischen so viel wie Augenmonster heisst


----------



## Paradize! (13. Januar 2011)

Mok'Glubsch


----------



## Niggi183 (13. Januar 2011)

MadFat Chopper
<Ahhhhhh Fresh Meat!>


----------



## Black_Seraph (13. Januar 2011)

Knüppelchen Optikerschreck


Er arbeitet nebenbei als Platzanweiser im Kino -"DA SITZEN!!"- und hat sein Buffed-Abo gekündigt weil seine Griffel zu dick zum umblättern sind


----------



## Xela95 (13. Januar 2011)

Glotzkowski


----------



## Turkod (13. Januar 2011)

Magnus der Grobe


----------



## Phönixcreme (13. Januar 2011)

*"Hauzubrei the Incorruptible"
*
=)


----------



## Vipon (13. Januar 2011)

Fübsy der Kleine


----------



## Rapprich (13. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt der Name *Gurgol der Blutrünstige* ganz gut


----------



## cyberon2002 (13. Januar 2011)

Mampf, der Gehörnte


----------



## Weeeedlord (13. Januar 2011)

Der Hackfleisch hassende Zerhacker.


----------



## Devilmania (13. Januar 2011)

Woodlook


----------



## SirMelek (13. Januar 2011)

Zykloman


----------



## Grimrozim (13. Januar 2011)

EyeBrow


----------



## Diola (13. Januar 2011)

Hmnark da Frhl


----------



## Galbaxx (13. Januar 2011)

Gandor das Einauge


----------



## Raz1el (13. Januar 2011)

Globeye


----------



## Drakyr (13. Januar 2011)

Madeye von Zykloppsisch


----------



## HatschiPatschi (13. Januar 2011)

Goldenzykloeye


----------



## Coldplay86 (13. Januar 2011)

Grumble'Thork


----------



## Ryuujikun (13. Januar 2011)

Hornie Hörnchien


----------



## MrBlaki (13. Januar 2011)

Mosh Gosh


----------



## Darkwalker09 (13. Januar 2011)

Treiorn


----------



## Düstermond (13. Januar 2011)

Klein Fleischklops alias "Der, der niemals 3D-Kino schauen wird."


----------



## Presi1986 (13. Januar 2011)

Montschichi


----------



## Likrados (13. Januar 2011)

Augenweide aka "Mit dem Einen sieht man besser"


----------



## DiDi77 (13. Januar 2011)

Glubschtok der Zerstörer


----------



## Kabahl^ (13. Januar 2011)

Manni Einauge


----------



## Deathtyrann (13. Januar 2011)

Cyclopsus der zerhackende Zyklop


----------



## Lecktor (13. Januar 2011)

<Inheckiverstecki>

Mit einem auge würd ik mir och verstecken und nur bei nacht rauskommen


----------



## Tonas (13. Januar 2011)

More'eye


----------



## rckztr (13. Januar 2011)

Warlord Fuzzyboots


----------



## Armagedda666 (13. Januar 2011)

Gnarf <Der mit dem Durchblick>


----------



## Nakuta (13. Januar 2011)

Herr Hundertfünfzig Grad


----------



## Djavol (13. Januar 2011)

Ramalama


----------



## Hoschie78 (13. Januar 2011)

Haudrauf Wienix


----------



## Mortep (13. Januar 2011)

"Grock Einauge"


----------



## maggo777 (13. Januar 2011)

Züklopps, der Auge-Arzt


----------



## karull (13. Januar 2011)

Krawall


----------



## Wismutgeist (13. Januar 2011)

Ernst Einaug


----------



## Duall2200 (13. Januar 2011)

Einaugtyp^^


----------



## Gen91 (13. Januar 2011)

Hornkopf Einaug


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Januar 2011)

Glubbers


----------



## klexo (13. Januar 2011)

Glubischi


----------



## Larok94 (13. Januar 2011)

Glupschoklot, der einäugige Zerhacker


----------



## Teddy99 (13. Januar 2011)

Gunnar Glubsch-Horn


----------



## ...SKIP... (13. Januar 2011)

Zam der Große 
oder
Zam der Forentroll 

=)


----------



## Ayaril (13. Januar 2011)

Grumple (von einer Simpsons-Folge ^^)


----------



## quasl (13. Januar 2011)

--> Schröpfdiklein <--


----------



## Spectre141288 (13. Januar 2011)

launums


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Januar 2011)

Glotzkoloss


----------



## Nagalt (13. Januar 2011)

Muschel Wuschlig


----------



## Reg (13. Januar 2011)

Bulls Aye


----------



## Socketer (13. Januar 2011)

Rupert Horn


----------



## Xyrian (13. Januar 2011)

Ziegenkopf-Johny


----------



## Malondil (13. Januar 2011)

Ropfl


----------



## Braunbart (13. Januar 2011)

Kloppolus xD


----------



## Xenos-x (13. Januar 2011)

hier mal meiner, da man leider nur einen namen posten kann hab ich mich für den endschieden

"Knut Schfleck van Hinten"


----------



## ZarDocKs (13. Januar 2011)

Mythauge


----------



## Pallas (13. Januar 2011)

Steuereintreiber Goldos


----------



## Dolzi (13. Januar 2011)

Klötenpaule


----------



## Mini-Zappo (13. Januar 2011)

Gonk


----------



## Sunyo (13. Januar 2011)

Urgh der Bestialische


----------



## Averdas (13. Januar 2011)

Hmm.

Mein Vorschlag wäre 

Don Oculus

!


----------



## Whitill (13. Januar 2011)

RisiZen


----------



## *GT*Sinned (13. Januar 2011)

Dr.Cock


----------



## Meister-Yoda (13. Januar 2011)

Hornswogga


----------



## Hailtome (13. Januar 2011)

Lok ma'um


----------



## gigal12345 (13. Januar 2011)

Eyethos


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Januar 2011)

Dr. Axt von der groben Kelle

Edit: als 2. Vorschlag: 

Igor Lash (I. Lash)


----------



## Traklar (13. Januar 2011)

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]*Dr. med. Knochenbrecher* Ihr Facharzt für jede Art von schmerzhafter Amputationen![/font]


----------



## Gado123 (13. Januar 2011)

Erbsenorzel


----------



## Piewacket (13. Januar 2011)

Grimbold


----------



## Vrodana (13. Januar 2011)

Der große Äugling


----------



## Höllensturz (13. Januar 2011)

der phenomenal unphenomenale Glock


----------



## nooblike (13. Januar 2011)

Fluffy, der fiese Zerhacker


----------



## Michael. L (13. Januar 2011)

Einäugiger Bandit


----------



## SyntaXKilla (13. Januar 2011)

Geekbig ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. Januar 2011)

Zykloppsius


----------



## Bevor (13. Januar 2011)

Gollon der kleine


----------



## Terodes (13. Januar 2011)

"Lotney" bzw. "Sloth"

was sonst?


----------



## Leskos (13. Januar 2011)

Guckluuk


----------



## carlo07 (13. Januar 2011)

Crusher


----------



## Felix07 (13. Januar 2011)

Grobbel der Einglotzige


----------



## Sehpion (13. Januar 2011)

Matschmurs


----------



## Gräfchen (13. Januar 2011)

Lookking Eyesberg


----------



## Akurias (13. Januar 2011)

Igsehdi


----------



## Yarael (13. Januar 2011)

-> Rastapopulos <-


----------



## Naltharion (13. Januar 2011)

Süklopp !


----------



## Evilgod (13. Januar 2011)

Bel`groma: Omas Lieblings Bärchi


----------



## DiDibew (13. Januar 2011)

Axil


----------



## Kooki (13. Januar 2011)

Da Fleischflöta


----------



## TimeEater (13. Januar 2011)

Eenooch (Plattdeutsch für EinAuge)


----------



## h3in (13. Januar 2011)

Ombakton 

sieht echt havy aus


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Januar 2011)

LittleGlupsch


----------



## Drakhgard (13. Januar 2011)

Glubschfaust Stopfbauch


----------



## Forc (13. Januar 2011)

Jugoba ;D


----------



## Elmond (13. Januar 2011)

Meat Loaf


----------



## TheFrogg (13. Januar 2011)

Eye'mer


----------



## Furzsack21 (13. Januar 2011)

Treffnix


----------



## Lordpotter (13. Januar 2011)

Kathar Augenbrecher


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Januar 2011)

Tera Byte

Look-da-ogar


----------



## FenDroGen (13. Januar 2011)

Fleischberg


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Januar 2011)

Glub´nork


----------



## Sharpart (13. Januar 2011)

Hairy Bullseye


----------



## peeping-tom (13. Januar 2011)

GRAGOSH ZYKLOPPS


----------



## Thalandil (13. Januar 2011)

One-Punch Otto


----------



## Shooter1212 (13. Januar 2011)

Gurmogg, Der Zerschmetterer


----------



## Olaf74 (13. Januar 2011)

Der ultimative Schrecken aller Gegner.


----------



## milchbus (13. Januar 2011)

Klopps vav Glubsch, Sohn des Hornochsen


----------



## Olaf74 (13. Januar 2011)

Der ultimative Schrecken aller Gegner.


----------



## Shalian (13. Januar 2011)

Lor'Ganosh, der Geäugte


----------



## Oggaman (13. Januar 2011)

Floppgob der Unwendige


----------



## Tempus763 (13. Januar 2011)

Bakkgrarr der Gehörnte


----------



## StixOne (13. Januar 2011)

O'garl Zeiss der Scharfseher


----------



## Fleder (13. Januar 2011)

Eyenold Axenegger


----------



## locke82 (13. Januar 2011)

Knockerface Ogeron van Bimmel


----------



## Fleder (13. Januar 2011)

sorry für Doppelpost, Browser hat gehangen.


----------



## Ronack (13. Januar 2011)

Dairo van die Socke


----------



## Kein Mensch (13. Januar 2011)

Zykominus


----------



## Shinzu (13. Januar 2011)

Glubschos, der mit der Axt tanzt


----------



## Covan (13. Januar 2011)

Morgg


----------



## Azathoth (13. Januar 2011)

Uuummmphhf


----------



## Zwergirock (13. Januar 2011)

Bullse'Ye der Niemalsblinzelnde


----------



## fabian9887 (13. Januar 2011)

Horney


----------



## Zwergirock (13. Januar 2011)

Bullse'Ye der Niemalsblinzelnde


----------



## YuOminae (13. Januar 2011)

Bullauge Leichtfuß


----------



## eagl3 (13. Januar 2011)

Bam, the Oger


----------



## Zwergirock (13. Januar 2011)

Sry für doppelpost bei mir hatts gehangen


----------



## Druv (13. Januar 2011)

der kerl auf dem bild ist eindeutig ein *Druv Houwn*


----------



## DNA_Angel (13. Januar 2011)

Ogal der Gelehrte


----------



## 4Hord (13. Januar 2011)

Shrok


----------



## Runortyx (13. Januar 2011)

Stoneanger


----------



## deeptoast (13. Januar 2011)

Knüppelkalle


----------



## Culondor (13. Januar 2011)

Bobbel


----------



## TraainZZ (13. Januar 2011)

Selimbaba !!


----------



## Sylvanus (13. Januar 2011)

Golimbur Totwinkel


----------



## nuamor (13. Januar 2011)

Glob, Sohn des Glob


----------



## Meili (13. Januar 2011)

Fat Unicorn


----------



## Killswitch24 (13. Januar 2011)

Mad Eye


----------



## #siNNloS (13. Januar 2011)

Garluk (der Schmetternde)


----------



## sccorp (13. Januar 2011)

Dennis  (das soll jetzt keine beleidigung für leute mit diesem namen sein.. xD)

außerdem gefällt mir noch:
El Homo
Nobrain McOneEye
Freiherr Allyoucaneat von McDonalds


----------



## Porsch (13. Januar 2011)

Thwaak!


----------



## Kroloch (13. Januar 2011)

Ganz klar: Augenweide


----------



## herck (13. Januar 2011)

Gartuluk


----------



## deffer (13. Januar 2011)

Barbar Smud Mc One-eye


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2011)

Humpalumpa


----------



## Botomir22 (13. Januar 2011)

Turkulu

Tuberkel


----------



## deffer (13. Januar 2011)

Was mit Mcone eye gabs schon... hmm dann nehm ich 

McGlubschAuge-Der Zahme


----------



## Hakurion (13. Januar 2011)

ich würde sagen.

Glogkator


----------



## Stornal (13. Januar 2011)

Ba-Da-Bumm
 	<mächtiger Ba-Da-Bumm>


----------



## Nerzhul591 (13. Januar 2011)

Clades


----------



## Kackbooon (13. Januar 2011)

One Eyed Peas


----------



## NeXus258 (13. Januar 2011)

dicker zyklop ausm osten


----------



## Bucade (13. Januar 2011)

Hanspommes, der einäugige Schwinger von nebenan!


----------



## NeXus258 (13. Januar 2011)

locki karotti


----------



## NeXus258 (13. Januar 2011)

Bubka Penis


----------



## Breasa (13. Januar 2011)

Trishnak


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2011)

Der schaut, als müsse er gleich aufs Klo^^
Poop-Eye :>


----------



## Drölf666 (13. Januar 2011)

Trok BlueEye


----------



## Devilkill (13. Januar 2011)

Grrrunch


----------



## Dransfelder (13. Januar 2011)

Blonzo


----------



## Bestina (13. Januar 2011)

Mein Vorschlag wäre, Thorgod the Slayer


----------



## St1ck1e (13. Januar 2011)

Unarosh


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (13. Januar 2011)

Da ich noch nie was Gewonnen habe, hier dennoch meine Vorschläge  Man macht es ja zum Spaß:

- Der Große Zahme
- Daniel
- Warius
- Hau´druff
- Quet´schmir
- Lauris der Liebhabende
- Overlord
- Keadwin
- Tuk Tuk
- Tuk´uf
- Tuk´ka
- Waga Waga
- Wargus
- Tuk Tuk der Einsame
- Tuk Tuk der Große

Naja ein paar die mir einfallen


----------



## Giddrik (13. Januar 2011)

Braxt Aughorn


----------



## St1ck1e (13. Januar 2011)

em sry... kann das hier gelöscht werden. Hatte da wohl ne doppelpost sry


----------



## Botomir22 (13. Januar 2011)

Turkulu

Tuberkel


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (13. Januar 2011)

highzyklopgigant


----------



## Lysaard (13. Januar 2011)

Tok'quasch


----------



## Gotham-Nathrezim (13. Januar 2011)

Nass'ok


----------



## Dreviak (13. Januar 2011)

Triklops


----------



## Sypral (13. Januar 2011)

Gl'lotzaaa


----------



## Hellephant (13. Januar 2011)

Hameroo der Einäugige


----------



## Hellephant (13. Januar 2011)

Hameroo der Einäugige


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Januar 2011)

Cook Pu

irgendwie so xdd


----------



## Zylenia (13. Januar 2011)

Gra'tak das Bollwerk


----------



## Nobodyhjr (13. Januar 2011)

Zykloppus


----------



## Riddler68 (13. Januar 2011)

Axeman


----------



## 360Paule (13. Januar 2011)

Zyklopenbärmann


----------



## stäcy (13. Januar 2011)

Orktus (Ork und Taurus) der gekettete Einsiedler


----------



## Deafknight (13. Januar 2011)

Mc bighead


----------



## MoVedder (13. Januar 2011)

"Tiny Jo"


Lg


----------



## SiL3NtROoM (13. Januar 2011)

Mimo Zwergenstampfer


----------



## Alhana (13. Januar 2011)

Eyehorny
(wer den Wortwitz versteht  )


----------



## McGorbo (13. Januar 2011)

Quetschkopf oder Glotzkovski


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. Januar 2011)

Hubbel Gubbel !


----------



## Drigger123 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwei Antworten.

Die erste ist Globschi oder Golbi


----------



## Trimaklus1 (13. Januar 2011)

Korkenzieher
Kartoffelkopp
Glaugnom
Eyerkopp
Giergaffa
Augezuunddurch


----------



## Kalanthes (13. Januar 2011)

Pentheraphobie


----------



## Gorgrim (13. Januar 2011)

Flauschifluff


----------



## Chaosbaum (13. Januar 2011)

Kruka


----------



## Reaex (13. Januar 2011)

*Vincent van Gogh*


----------



## Reaex (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## sixninety69 (13. Januar 2011)

Klotzkopf Stummelhorn, der Gemobbte


----------



## Mindfr3ak (13. Januar 2011)

Puffi McPrügelpommes


----------



## Kishou (13. Januar 2011)

Einauk Cyclops


----------



## Arni4k (13. Januar 2011)

Scelestos, der Einaugige!
< Der wo nur Einmal was sieht >


----------



## Zulfark (13. Januar 2011)

Matschhaufen


----------



## Busol (13. Januar 2011)

Ogris Eyecatcher


----------



## Thevilser (13. Januar 2011)

Elmore


----------



## Leoderic (13. Januar 2011)

Horst Seeya


----------



## Leoderic (13. Januar 2011)

Horst Seeya


----------



## nerminas (13. Januar 2011)

Knuff'rogh


----------



## Kokoros (13. Januar 2011)

Fred der ungewaschene.


----------



## Caitiff (13. Januar 2011)

Harald Fielmannson


----------



## DaVader (13. Januar 2011)

Bademeister Hackepeter, der Einsichtige


----------



## Zippo83 (13. Januar 2011)

Eyethos, der Seher


----------



## greenoano (13. Januar 2011)

Papafleischi


----------



## Zippo83 (13. Januar 2011)

Eyethos, der Seher


----------



## Inujashatwo (13. Januar 2011)

Thom´Erghi van gheldon


----------



## Gimli_Arygos (13. Januar 2011)

"Klopsi the horny Cyclops"


----------



## nexthero2011 (13. Januar 2011)

bleichfuß


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2011)

Glutton, der Dreihörnige Torwächter


----------



## Chrgiga (13. Januar 2011)

Quatschie


----------



## Nonota (13. Januar 2011)

Einaugix


----------



## Slyderer (13. Januar 2011)

Zwurz


----------



## Namebelegtgrummel (13. Januar 2011)

Detlef


----------



## Charaya (13. Januar 2011)

Polýph&#275;mos


----------



## Sesshoma (13. Januar 2011)

Rüdiger


----------



## Benegeserit (13. Januar 2011)

Thorben der Zärtliche


----------



## Thicker (13. Januar 2011)

Tzerella


----------



## Clandaries (13. Januar 2011)

Bullseye der behörnte alias "Der Holzhacker"


----------



## Crofter (13. Januar 2011)

Einauge Joe


----------



## Chuckfish (13. Januar 2011)

Helmfred Einseher


----------



## tugg (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich würde ihn Snorf nennen.


----------



## Tivamor (13. Januar 2011)

Siijuu, der mit der großen Axt und dem kleinen Auge


----------



## zwergenzwerg (13. Januar 2011)

Hammeltaure


----------



## Fizban75 (13. Januar 2011)

Raffnicks


----------



## Proteger (13. Januar 2011)

Farhan


----------



## z1p03 (13. Januar 2011)

Leberwurst Lothar


----------



## Daytonaman (13. Januar 2011)

Faniel Aulrich Krieger von Uld

abgeleitet von Daniel Ulrich Vice President Operations bei Frogster

Frogster Managemant

Gruß


----------



## Horsht (13. Januar 2011)

Moshmosh der unglaublich muskulöse, vierfingrige, Einäugige.

Edit: vieleicht sollte man die Teilnahme für Accounts, die die selbe IP aufweisen auf eine einzige Teilnahme reduzieren. Zwei, drei oder auch vier Accounts sind echt unfair.


----------



## Daytonaman (13. Januar 2011)

Faniel Aulrich Krieger von Uld

abgeleitet von Daniel Ulrich Vice President Operations bei Frogster

Frogster Managemant

Gruß

sorry für doppelpost kann man löschen


----------



## BigKingXXL80 (13. Januar 2011)

Vier-Finger-Joe


----------



## Dryn (13. Januar 2011)

ZAMeye ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (13. Januar 2011)

Bulbul Coksinellsson, der Einäugige


----------



## Chester_Sheppard (13. Januar 2011)

Small'ok


----------



## Acurio (13. Januar 2011)

Ernst Fröhlich


----------



## alphanr1 (13. Januar 2011)

*Phorkys (the dunder)
*


----------



## Sniedelwoods (13. Januar 2011)

<Vitali Glubschko>


----------



## ensy (13. Januar 2011)

Zynatos


----------



## Crucians (13. Januar 2011)

<Horny Ogger>


----------



## Hit-Girl (13. Januar 2011)

Schlingelüngel


----------



## Chillrich (13. Januar 2011)

Karl der Einäugige


----------



## Ouzel (13. Januar 2011)

Hornauge, der Schmerzende


-> Doppelpost durch Lag  Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## chaosmonger (13. Januar 2011)

Der Barmherzige


----------



## shmn (13. Januar 2011)

Grondor der grunzende Schlächterdämon


----------



## Ouzel (13. Januar 2011)

Hornauge, der Schmerzende


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2011)

Kuschelbär


----------



## Lowcroft (13. Januar 2011)

Der Totblicker


----------



## Pyrtiel (13. Januar 2011)

WeMeF Fleischklopfer


----------



## DaFr3d (13. Januar 2011)

Kracseldyfique


----------



## XenoNorth (13. Januar 2011)

Butzo


----------



## siegfrieden (13. Januar 2011)

Bertion


----------



## Farlum (13. Januar 2011)

Glubschork


----------



## marvling (13. Januar 2011)

Kaluppo


----------



## georgling (13. Januar 2011)

botulinum


----------



## Debuffed (13. Januar 2011)

_*Fielmann
*<Sohn des Apollon>
_
(Der bekommt sogar noch 50% auf den 0-Tarif) 

PS: Wird das eigentlich nur ein NPC oder eine spielbare Klasse à la Far Seer?


----------



## hansling (13. Januar 2011)

Hast


----------



## dietling88 (13. Januar 2011)

Dolly


----------



## larsling (13. Januar 2011)

Zmudo


----------



## josefling (13. Januar 2011)

Kimiko


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (13. Januar 2011)

Mein Vorschlag: Horny


----------



## Jetzt (13. Januar 2011)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]
*Glorg*
[/font]


----------



## guentling (13. Januar 2011)

Zarastro


----------



## zwetschgenkuchen (13. Januar 2011)

Samsuno


----------



## ursling (13. Januar 2011)

Yoshido


----------



## luhndorf (13. Januar 2011)

Duffy


----------



## bertling89 (13. Januar 2011)

Toroloco


----------



## nonestdeus (13. Januar 2011)

bertusto


----------



## labiskwee (13. Januar 2011)

Buspo


----------



## Nissiboy (13. Januar 2011)

Dummborus


----------



## Vilanoil (13. Januar 2011)

Oxifrimbel


----------



## Rabenhertz (13. Januar 2011)

Max Mausebein


----------



## Malokos (13. Januar 2011)

Shimaelon Rägnös


----------



## Saberclaw (13. Januar 2011)

Ernest "Mad eye" McCrookhorn


----------



## deluxxefighter (13. Januar 2011)

Gallusauge


----------



## Cois (13. Januar 2011)

Knack Brack


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Januar 2011)

*Zakdehau Jedarbalt Platschmatsch*
<Schön wie seine Schwester>​


----------



## mrjohnson (13. Januar 2011)

"Mr. Mit dem zweiten sieht man besser...oh wait"


----------



## MichMuch (13. Januar 2011)

<Warrior Uniceye from Giant Grrrrrr >


----------



## Wiikend (13. Januar 2011)

Gluguros der Halbstarke.


----------



## Luca3rasi (13. Januar 2011)

Zyklo *Steropes*


----------



## Splasho (13. Januar 2011)

Homer Dumbhead 

oder alternativ

Der einäugige Fred


----------



## Ahlucard (13. Januar 2011)

Dr. Martin


----------



## Drastic89 (13. Januar 2011)

Bullseye


----------



## eXXerich (13. Januar 2011)

Bämbow


----------



## xkaileenax (13. Januar 2011)

Ogri´kuss der Einäugige Bandit
<Möchte nur ein bisschen Liebe spüren>

das wäre mein Vorschlag 

Liebe Grüße
Kaileena


----------



## Tironio (13. Januar 2011)

Hansi Rückenbrecher


----------



## Herebur (13. Januar 2011)

Blinde'Nuss


----------



## xXDennisXx (13. Januar 2011)

Glupschinator


----------



## Lucinius (13. Januar 2011)

HunnyBunny


----------



## eTomate (13. Januar 2011)

Schnuffelbärchen


----------



## redway45 (13. Januar 2011)

Eyepet


----------



## nitroom (13. Januar 2011)

Gnarr (Ein Narr mit G)


----------



## Spike4u (13. Januar 2011)

Plumbum


----------



## Órion93 (13. Januar 2011)

Kampfklößchen


----------



## Tanabe (13. Januar 2011)

Hehe ich sach nur :

Norbert


----------



## drexter (13. Januar 2011)

One Eye Naraxis


----------



## Aylaen (13. Januar 2011)

John "Oneeye" Johnson


----------



## flaym00re (13. Januar 2011)

er ist grimmig
er ist ein batz`n  
und er ist sooowas von grob zu DIR 

er ist Grimmbatz der Grobe!!!!   wtf is der evil!

^^


----------



## patak (13. Januar 2011)

Konjska Svinja


----------



## gansha62 (13. Januar 2011)

Razorback


----------



## gansha62 (13. Januar 2011)

Razorback


----------



## nad1977 (13. Januar 2011)

Fred


----------



## Poall (13. Januar 2011)

Roctavius Cyclaxer


----------



## GonRock (13. Januar 2011)

Grongros

_Der Glubschige _


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Grygo Glubschi


----------



## Gniggy (13. Januar 2011)

Fluffy


----------



## lucerus666 (13. Januar 2011)

*Abdullah Kleinei*


----------



## Päg1 (13. Januar 2011)

Okulorus Munk


----------



## Päg1 (13. Januar 2011)

Okulorus Munk


----------



## Pliskin0207 (13. Januar 2011)

Björn verschlinger von welten Spalter von Kontinenten und Peiniger von Gumienten


----------



## Pliskin0207 (13. Januar 2011)

Björn verschlinger von welten Spalter von Kontinenten und Peiniger von Gumienten


----------



## Felix^^ (13. Januar 2011)

Kotnascher


----------



## Halbulu (13. Januar 2011)

dahopperklopper


----------



## melron (13. Januar 2011)

Ruck Zuck


----------



## Schmood511 (13. Januar 2011)

Ichwarsnicht
   <Ichauchnicht>


----------



## felina_x_x (13. Januar 2011)

Simon the Sausage


----------



## klogmo (14. Januar 2011)

Vier-Finger Roy


----------



## Necrosdere (14. Januar 2011)

Axe-Eye Mudi der Gehörnte


----------



## mcwuschel (14. Januar 2011)

Urzyklo


----------



## Death the Kid (14. Januar 2011)

_G´Thun_


----------



## Sarles (14. Januar 2011)

Berntnussutter


----------



## Satichi (14. Januar 2011)

Omnomnom


----------



## alishda (14. Januar 2011)

Muddlehead der Halbblinde


----------



## Thrian (14. Januar 2011)

Kick-Ass


----------



## mristau (14. Januar 2011)

Gorgolgh Einauge


----------



## mristau (14. Januar 2011)

Sorry Doppelpost, Forensoftware hatte nen Hänger


----------



## Baladan (14. Januar 2011)

Name: Lind Saylohan

Dialog: Lind says:Lohan!


----------



## Tauronan (14. Januar 2011)

Gallartos


----------



## Narkyleth (14. Januar 2011)

Leatherpain the Doublehorned Bondage Cyclops 
 (Keeper of the Mysterious Gate to Nowhere)


----------



## Balaneth (14. Januar 2011)

Merkel, der Präzisionsfrisör


----------



## msdos83 (14. Januar 2011)

Namek der Schlächter von Mythos


----------



## hausy (14. Januar 2011)

MCzweihorn


----------



## Delath (14. Januar 2011)

Schlächter Razgool


----------



## Mineros (14. Januar 2011)

Bratsimir Doch


----------



## noidem (14. Januar 2011)

Gil´dan


----------



## Einsam (14. Januar 2011)

little eye


----------



## JimPanse14 (14. Januar 2011)

Mc Fatso


----------



## Reinhard49 (14. Januar 2011)

Name: Wiki-Bäng

Irgendwie sieht er ja aus wie ein Wikinger und zuhauen kann er sicherlich auch ganz gut. :-)


----------



## Forestian (14. Januar 2011)

Gurg El Wächter des Wassers


----------



## phenix1212 (14. Januar 2011)

Tornak Einauge - Wächter des Tors


----------



## WolfTheConq (14. Januar 2011)

Schrubbel


----------



## Tumba (14. Januar 2011)

Horny der Sanfte 

oder
Scho´nwi Ederübel 

oder

Balduran der Mächtige



mir fallen einige namen für den ein ^^


----------



## MacLain (14. Januar 2011)

Karl Ramseier

In gedenken an den guten Karl der in den 90.er so oft verstarb. Mein Link


----------



## Dagro (14. Januar 2011)

*Grobosch Hornak
-Fielfrau Axtschwingas Sohn-

*


----------



## KTofu (14. Januar 2011)

Der einäugige Gaga


----------



## KayoneeX (14. Januar 2011)

Duehorn Einauge


----------



## Acho (14. Januar 2011)

Astaldo


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Glubschy


----------



## Talatios (14. Januar 2011)

Pupert oder cotton eye joe


----------



## Idekoon (14. Januar 2011)

Mister Piggy


----------



## SwinginM (14. Januar 2011)

Igor Taur


----------



## HugoBoss24 (14. Januar 2011)

Eyeklopp


----------



## Suplo8de (14. Januar 2011)

gleicher namen, den ich meinem kind geben werde:
Jûlíán


----------



## Yaralin (14. Januar 2011)

Tal'Rog Spalta


----------



## hax (14. Januar 2011)

Don Ot'seealot


----------



## azuregon17 (14. Januar 2011)

Condue'Raq


----------



## DieWeltisteineGoogle (14. Januar 2011)

Prinz Eyesenherz


----------



## lazyarse (14. Januar 2011)

Finde *Zydysseus Olyphem* gut.


----------



## niza (14. Januar 2011)

Dörrfried ;D


----------



## Meerafin (14. Januar 2011)

Luppinchen


----------



## Seridan (14. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie erinnert der mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb auch als Name: Klopfer!


----------



## Maxicus (14. Januar 2011)

Krachkopf


----------



## GerriG (14. Januar 2011)

Hubert der Scharfseher


----------



## Zerano (14. Januar 2011)

Leelatos
(Leela von Futurama)


----------



## Terrorcorps (14. Januar 2011)

Glotzenhotz


----------



## sigridc (14. Januar 2011)

Don Zyklosus


----------



## Schorki (14. Januar 2011)

Egon One Eye


----------



## proNOOB! (14. Januar 2011)

Harald Knübbels


----------



## Mr.Wayne (14. Januar 2011)

Freddy Pflüger


----------



## karpi (14. Januar 2011)

Glotzinski


----------



## blacksmith73 (14. Januar 2011)

Gumpf look klopp


----------



## turbonicki (14. Januar 2011)

EYEL ESS


----------



## Nyhax (14. Januar 2011)

Zyclotron


----------



## Päg1 (14. Januar 2011)

Kalldall


----------



## gunmen810 (14. Januar 2011)

Eyeklopp


----------



## Firstmail (15. Januar 2011)

Gompfman!


----------



## Tymerias (15. Januar 2011)

Brutaloss


----------



## Tydatsu (15. Januar 2011)

Monoclop der Gehörnte


----------



## Barakoss (15. Januar 2011)

Knallidalli


----------



## Sedurasa (15. Januar 2011)

Moscher Einauge


----------



## Kadasso (15. Januar 2011)

Rageclop


----------



## Kathumo (15. Januar 2011)

Clopynos


----------



## Ewandio (15. Januar 2011)

Klatschiclop


----------



## deborah2000 (15. Januar 2011)

Zwerg der Große


----------



## suomi-freakz (15. Januar 2011)

Großer Glotzer


----------



## jonnefan (15. Januar 2011)

Glubschkugel Koloss


----------



## judit (15. Januar 2011)

Big Keule


----------



## Sugamatsu (15. Januar 2011)

Haufestedruff Koloss


----------



## Tusandragosa (15. Januar 2011)

Stramme Keule


----------



## Holydud (15. Januar 2011)

Treiorn Einog

(Dreihorn Einauge)


----------



## Ulogus (15. Januar 2011)

Hammer Schwinnger


----------



## Pokuusa (15. Januar 2011)

Knochenquätscher


----------



## Murassa (15. Januar 2011)

Grimmiger Grimmbolt


----------



## wollyp (15. Januar 2011)

Smallhand Jack


----------



## Testare (15. Januar 2011)

Monoklop


----------



## Anpalar (15. Januar 2011)

Kümmerling


----------



## Shenoz (15. Januar 2011)

Boris der Fleischerne
oder Hackepeter


----------



## Shadowmen (15. Januar 2011)

Hirnauge


----------



## AlfredQuak (15. Januar 2011)

.. DermitnureinemAugegrimmigguckenkann...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. Januar 2011)

Eyehorn Der Letzte


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Januar 2011)

KloInspektor^^


----------



## Shadur (15. Januar 2011)

Hurlog Baumwürger


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Januar 2011)

Oh einen hab ich noch: Turnbeutelvergesser^^


----------



## janaz (15. Januar 2011)

Dreihornbestie


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Januar 2011)

Grobi


----------



## Masterdark (15. Januar 2011)

Bitcheskiller17!


----------



## Chmas (15. Januar 2011)

Xyklopos


----------



## jonnefan (15. Januar 2011)

Einäugiger Fettklopps


----------



## Djiin (15. Januar 2011)

Metzelbock


----------



## Devil4u (15. Januar 2011)

Ripley der unglaubliche


----------



## sSeLeMaHs (15. Januar 2011)

Ziegenschlächter


----------



## Gnadelwarz (15. Januar 2011)

Gnadelwarz, denn er sieht fast so häßlich aus wie ich =)


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (15. Januar 2011)

TINKERBELL..... klein und zierlich wie eine Elfe^^ Kontroverse!


----------



## Voodjin (15. Januar 2011)

"Rohny der Zeh Klopper"

*Wie komme ich drauf?*
*Rohny* (tauscht R und h untereinander und Ihr seht den Namen eines berühmten gehörnten aus Dungeon Keeper - der sogar eine Ähnlichkeit mit ihm hat). 
*Zeh Klopper* (Zyklop - Alles klar?). 
und bei seiner Größe kommt der Zunahme "Zeh Klopper" schon irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (15. Januar 2011)

Xanthippo


----------



## mauip (15. Januar 2011)

Los Kloppius


----------



## Mokare (15. Januar 2011)

Sti'lbruch


----------



## panodeluxe (15. Januar 2011)

Gunorg


----------



## Gnomigus (15. Januar 2011)

Grigol der Launische


----------



## sccorp (15. Januar 2011)

Steak


----------



## Enforce (15. Januar 2011)

*Bimbo*


----------



## Magikos (15. Januar 2011)

Moerkrock


----------



## AcidBurn89 (15. Januar 2011)

Ulgor der einäugige Babar


----------



## oOcloudOo (15. Januar 2011)

Kelron der bierbärtige


----------



## IronOx09 (15. Januar 2011)

Oneeye McBlind


----------



## Nobby (15. Januar 2011)

Blobby the Horny


----------



## Fendrin (15. Januar 2011)

Gobblgubbl

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Drvanhamsterdamm (15. Januar 2011)

holbar  holbirne der kleine <chapion der dummheit>


----------



## Hellgoth (15. Januar 2011)

der einäugige willie


----------



## Charvez (15. Januar 2011)

Blark Nommus


----------



## Brunhilde53 (15. Januar 2011)

Eyecatcher


----------



## Jannis12345 (15. Januar 2011)

Ognock Kriegsherr der Einäugigen


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2011)

Ugluck der Vieläugige


----------



## Nocturne652 (15. Januar 2011)

Horny

Eindeutig zweideutig.^^

Böses Kopfkino....


----------



## Harrlekin (15. Januar 2011)

*Zyklaus* / Cyclaus


----------



## Erebos255 (15. Januar 2011)

Rezzog Glatzauge


----------



## Birdie-W@n (15. Januar 2011)

Eiterauge Axthand der Wilde


----------



## kthxbye (15. Januar 2011)

Willmo Nokel
<König der Blinden>


----------



## Blue_Nightcrawler (15. Januar 2011)

Pinky der Blutrünstige


----------



## Vallar (15. Januar 2011)

Gralmo Grazengo


----------



## Kalle1978 (15. Januar 2011)

General Gro'ob [Fürst der Schlacht von Ga'bil und Verteidiger der zwei Kriege]


----------



## Tarlix (15. Januar 2011)

Schnuffelöh, Kriegsoger der Blauäugigen


----------



## Rhayer (15. Januar 2011)

Romshak


----------



## Aylaiun (15. Januar 2011)

Lord Brachius der Ängstliche
Wüter der sieben Täler, schnellster Läufer Nordmarks


----------



## deadtroll (15. Januar 2011)

hmmm ... 

	Schrottdübel, der Niedliche


----------



## Joe183 (15. Januar 2011)

Little Faild ^^


----------



## Moonscurse (15. Januar 2011)

*Hackepeter der Gesichtsperforierer *

oder alternativ wen man 2 namen posten darf...

*Bob der Beilmeister*


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (15. Januar 2011)

Mogmog Grog


----------



## Hardkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Rötzgard
oder Roetzgard


----------



## Hardkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Rötzgard
oder Roetzgard


----------



## Hardkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Roetzgard [der zerstueckler]


----------



## Hardkiller (15. Januar 2011)

sry für multi post :/ :S


----------



## marshmellow07 (15. Januar 2011)

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## marshmellow07 (15. Januar 2011)

ups sorry


----------



## marshmellow07 (15. Januar 2011)

und nochmals sorry


----------



## Nighty (15. Januar 2011)

Tanga Dwarf


----------



## Darkkristel (15. Januar 2011)

King Plankton


----------



## TonyMontana777 (15. Januar 2011)

Will Hauert


----------



## Drewd (15. Januar 2011)

Hack'to'Mosh


----------



## mikol (15. Januar 2011)

Peacemaker


----------



## Yurismind (15. Januar 2011)

Schroink the Unshrinkable!


----------



## demoscha (15. Januar 2011)

Hornbert


----------



## Delaro 2 (15. Januar 2011)

Grubbels


----------



## Torhall (15. Januar 2011)

Beelzeboss


----------



## jonnefan (15. Januar 2011)

Boobie


----------



## suomi-freakz (15. Januar 2011)

ZikZak, der Einäugige


----------



## esram1992 (15. Januar 2011)

Der einaugige Zerhackschnitzler

angelehnt an den "Hackfleisch hackenden Zerhacker" von spongebob


----------



## Adorios (15. Januar 2011)

Zykrodus


----------



## xandyy (15. Januar 2011)

smitty werben jagger man jensen


----------



## xandyy (15. Januar 2011)

von spongebob


----------



## TheArt-Thai (15. Januar 2011)

Starkschiel, der Einäugige


----------



## Mateanik (15. Januar 2011)

HonkiDonki, der Einfühlsame


----------



## 4ragorn (15. Januar 2011)

brofbert =), oder falls mit "titel" brofbert einauge/der einäugige^^
oha stelle grad fest das er account schon 5 jahre alt ist aber erst einmal benutzt worden ist xD war ja damals das gute alte blasc


----------



## stinnux (15. Januar 2011)

Tiger X


----------



## Lacky09 (15. Januar 2011)

Lord Horny


----------



## Minischwenk (15. Januar 2011)

Gebbo der Zyklon


----------



## Darkómatik (15. Januar 2011)

Roggle "Spitzkopf" oder "der einäugige Bandit"


----------



## FireEagle (15. Januar 2011)

OneEye BarackObama


----------



## Deyras (15. Januar 2011)

Klaus-Peter der Zweidimensionale


----------



## Yarimas (15. Januar 2011)

Quaputsi


----------



## Imbaboiler (15. Januar 2011)

Imbaboiler der Grausame


----------



## G!Doc (15. Januar 2011)

Leuchthold


----------



## Rappid (15. Januar 2011)

Augenschmaus, der Schöne


----------



## bananenflipo (15. Januar 2011)

Fat Joh der bahmherzige


----------



## Farora (16. Januar 2011)

Happy Duppy


----------



## exomat (16. Januar 2011)

einäugi_the KIDD


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (16. Januar 2011)

*Donn'chadh *- Dark Cyclops Crimsonate 



Wünsche allen viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## Pro4u (16. Januar 2011)

Gruffnor


----------



## Rushoner (16. Januar 2011)

Little hug

Lil hug


----------



## Lykis (16. Januar 2011)

Grobkoll  Glubschauge


----------



## Attex (16. Januar 2011)

Gro´gokk


----------



## Bobkisch (16. Januar 2011)

Hartmut


----------



## Stoni (16. Januar 2011)

One Eye Goat


----------



## nightb3rt (16. Januar 2011)

Scha’mi Insglubscherl


----------



## rherden1 (16. Januar 2011)

Eyeprotz


----------



## XburN (16. Januar 2011)

Horny


----------



## Sexylady (16. Januar 2011)

Olla die Pummelwaldfee


----------



## Faramis07 (16. Januar 2011)

Mam'gar


----------



## Duygo (16. Januar 2011)

Gronkh Zweihorn


----------



## Tobbix (16. Januar 2011)

Chunk


----------



## Meresin (16. Januar 2011)

Sniddlwoodz


----------



## Lucutos (16. Januar 2011)

Starren, der verhornte Basiliskenschreck


----------



## McGorbo (16. Januar 2011)

Rainer Glotzhans wär auch lustig


----------



## Pommes- (16. Januar 2011)

Big Eye Dreihorn


----------



## Menkon (16. Januar 2011)

Men Feng Fang den Troll


----------



## evilmonkeybyffs (16. Januar 2011)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Ninchen1980 (16. Januar 2011)

Mega Troll


----------



## HarryVanKrg (16. Januar 2011)

Ogomat


----------



## sigridc (16. Januar 2011)

Zyklonius


----------



## quilty (16. Januar 2011)

Oculo a Ster'oid


----------



## Punish3r (16. Januar 2011)

Koteletten Joe der Haarspalter.


----------



## Im4FeX (16. Januar 2011)

Knutnag


----------



## Blutulme (16. Januar 2011)

Weichauge


----------



## Dripper6 (16. Januar 2011)

Frenzymen


----------



## Sonnenblume333 (16. Januar 2011)

Combotez


----------



## Helme (16. Januar 2011)

Zyklops der einäugige Bandit


----------



## conmad (16. Januar 2011)

big daddy


----------



## Tuserus (16. Januar 2011)

Haudrauf Joe


----------



## Odin244 (16. Januar 2011)

Uga Aga Oga


----------



## Rasamaschuga (16. Januar 2011)

Matschagon Der Prügler


----------



## Katschados (16. Januar 2011)

Ogermoga Der nette Krieger


----------



## Posatyr (16. Januar 2011)

Eyetalos Das triefende Auge


----------



## Roamusa (16. Januar 2011)

Megaoga


----------



## Gella (16. Januar 2011)

Trollvottel


----------



## Reaex (18. Januar 2011)

wie schautzen wo stehen den die winner weil solte joar eigentlich gestern also 17. bekannt werden^^


----------



## Ayaril (18. Januar 2011)

Wär schön, wenn ihr mal schreibt, wer nun was gewonnen hat. ^__^
Los, Namen inklusive Preise her! xD


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (18. Januar 2011)

jo....wird mal Zeit :/


----------



## JuergenKahl (18. Januar 2011)

Die Gewinner stehen nun fest. Die Preise gehen in den nächsten Tagen raus, lasst Euch überraschen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und danke für Eure zum Teil extrem witzigen Beiträge, wir hatten viel Spaß bei der Dursicht. 

Anpalar 
Armagedda666 
Ayaril 
azuregon17 
Balaneth 
Barakoss 
Breasa 
Brunhilde53 
Charaya 
Comp4nyX2 
DaFr3d 
DaVader 
Deafknight 
deeptoast 
deluxxefighter 
Diola 
Djiin 
Drigger123 
Dripper6 
eagl3 
Einsam 
Elmond 
felina_x_x 
Fleder 
gansha62 
Gefuehlsmensch 
gigal12345 
Hakurion 
Hardkiller 
Hellephant 
Höllensturz 
Idekoon 
jonnefan 
karull 
Likrados 
Lykis 
MasterXoX
Menkon 
milchbus 
MrBlaki 
Ninchen1980 
nitroom 
Ouzel 
Pastilo 
Pliskin0207 
Porsch 
roschm 
Safed
Sehpion 
Shadur 
sixninety69 
Socketer 
Tarik el'Kharim
Tarlix 
Thalandil 
TheArt-Thai 
Turkod 
Ulogus 
Vilanoil 
Vrodana 
xkaileenax 
Yarimas


----------



## Ouzel (18. Januar 2011)

*Freudentanz veranstalt*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Mitgewinnern!


----------



## milchbus (18. Januar 2011)

dito *gespanntwieflitzebogen*


----------



## Lysaard (18. Januar 2011)

hrmm ? muss man eine gewisse menge an postings haben oder warum steh ich nich drauf


----------



## Ayaril (18. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich weil du einfach nicht gewonnen hast? Der Zufall hat entschieden und du warst halt nicht dabei.

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin echt gespannt, was ich gewonnen hab. >_<;;;


----------



## HugoBoss24 (18. Januar 2011)

hmm wieder nix gewonnen 

aber gratuliere natürlich trotzdem allen gewinnern


----------



## Groar (18. Januar 2011)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil du einfach nicht gewonnen hast? Der Zufall hat entschieden und du warst halt nicht dabei.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich bin echt gespannt, was ich gewonnen hab. >_<;;;



Zufall trifft es wohl am besten, den einige die gewonnen haben finde ich nicht witzig, ich habe mir lange Gedanken gemacht bis ich meinen namen gepostet habe, aber das hätte ich mir sparen können, wenn ich gewußt hätte das hier *auch* der Zufall entscheidet.

Das stand so nicht bei den Teilnahmebedingungen, sondern er soll witzig sein.


Was an "Grumple" ist z.B. witziger als "Handsome Horny Cyclops the Gate Watcher" ? Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich seh da kein System, sondern eher: sucht 10-20 raus und die kriegen was...
Schade. Hatte mir mehr darunter vorgestellt.

Ungeachtet dessen, das ich Dich hier als Beispiel verwende, Glückwunsch Ayaril^^

- EDIT -
Ich hab mal er gänzt was fehlte, damit der Sinn so rüberkommt, wie er gedacht war. Das der Zufall entscheidet war mir klar, aber ich habe es so verstanden, das nur unter witzigen per Zufall ausgewählt wird. Und da ich einige "Gewinner" nicht wirklich komisch finde, war ich halt enttäuscht. Das Geschmäcker verschieden sind habe ich oben ja schon erwähnt @ Ayaril also war das "jedem das Seine, ne" unnötig provokant, ne?^^


----------



## Lari (18. Januar 2011)

Groar schrieb:


> Zufall trifft es wohl am besten, den einige die gewonnen haben finde ich nicht witzig, ich habe mir lange Gedanken gemacht bis ich meinen namen gepostet habe, aber das hätte ich mir sparen können, wenn ich gewußt hätte das hier der Zufall entscheidet.
> 
> Das stand so nicht bei den Teilnahmebedingungen, sondern er soll witzig sein.



Naja, das lesen der Teilnahmebedingungen soll doch tatsächlich Aufschluss über die Teilnahmebedingungen geben 



> *Teilnahmebedingungen:* Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, denkt Euch einfach einen möglichst witzigen Namen für den Charakter auf dem Artwork unter dieser Meldung aus. Postet Euren Vorschlag bitte in diesen Thread im buffed-Forum. Die Preise werden per Zufall unter allen Teilnehmern verlost.


----------



## Dripper6 (18. Januar 2011)

Lololol ^^ gewonn


----------



## Ayaril (18. Januar 2011)

Danke Lari, dass du das nochmal aus den Teilnahmebedingungen rausgesucht hast, denn genau so stand es drin. Reiner Zufall.
Und auch "witzige Dinge" sind immer eine Frage des Geschmacks und jeder hat einen anderen Humor.
Ich für meinen Teil bin auch kein Fan von "Handsome Horny Cyclops the Gate Watcher". Jedem das Seine, ne? ^^ Und nun ist gut. Allen Gewinnern herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## TheArt-Thai (18. Januar 2011)

Wunderbar =), 

Vielen Dank an das Buffedteam und Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern =)

Mfg Thaî - The Art - Khaz'goroth


----------



## MrBlaki (18. Januar 2011)

Yes! ^^
Ich könnte die Graka echt dringend gebrauchen >.<
Aber soviel Glück werde ich wohl kaum haben, ich hätte Geld sparen können xD


----------



## xkaileenax (19. Januar 2011)

Auch ich sage mal Danke an das Buffed-Team und GZ an alle anderen Gewinner 

Liebe Grüße
Kaileena


----------



## Dolzi (19. Januar 2011)

Gratulation allen Gewinnern.

Habs leider nicht geschafft  njo das nächste mal dann ^^


----------



## Ouzel (19. Januar 2011)

Post war eben da *quiek* 

Nach allen Gewinnspielen und Betazugängen ein weiteres Mal großen Dank an ganz Buffed!

Sholto konnte es auch nicht glauben


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Januar 2011)

Gratulation zur Graka. Hoffe, du hast dem Postboten zumindest einen Kaffee angeboten!


----------



## Ouzel (19. Januar 2011)

Kaffee, Tee, Cola und einen Gutschein fürn Ohrenarzt. 
Der Arme war immerhin noch beim Auspacken bzw Aufreißen mit dabei


----------



## Dandeloo (19. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal auch fette Glückwünsche! 

Einige Namen sind wirklich extrem lustig gewesen, aber wie gesagt: Der Zufall hat entschieden. Viel Spaß Euch mit den Gewinnen!


----------



## Breasa (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich gewinne....ich hab nämlich auch nicht gelesen, dass die gewinne per zufall verteilt werden und hatte mit meinem namen nicht mit einem Gewinn gerechnet 
 Das Bounty-Bay T-shirt ist heute angekommen und sieht echt nice aus, danke an buffed für die vielen Aktionen, macht weiter so ihr seid die besten.....

Breasa


----------



## Vilanoil (21. Januar 2011)

Yeah gewonnen...aber für mich auch das erste mal...


----------



## Lanwa (21. Januar 2011)

Einsicht


----------



## Tarlix (29. Januar 2011)

HalliHallo!

Auch wenn es jetzt schon eine Weile her ist, soll mich das nicht davon abbringen lassen, mich ganz herzlich zu bedanken!
Eine der ersten Gewinnspiele, bei dem ich tatsächlich was gewonnen habe^^

Bitte macht weiter so 
Unser Kater Timon hat sich auch sehr über die neue Maus gefreut!!!


----------



## milchbus (30. Januar 2011)

gratz!

bei mir is noch nix angekommen -.-


----------



## BertlWinner (21. April 2011)

" Zergheros Zartleib " evnt mit Titel: " der Überblickende "


----------



## Lassart (7. Dezember 2011)

Eyecatcher


----------



## Nefalius (8. Dezember 2011)

sualcatnas von hinten an lesen ^^


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (8. Dezember 2011)

Macht doch dieses Jahr wieder sowas wie hier, würd mich Freun.^^


----------



## AnubitZ (27. Dezember 2011)

Grob


----------

